# Ankle/Brachial Index



## paynecoder1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Which cpt code can I use for Ankle/Brachial Index?  We have not done this in our office before so I thought I would put this out there and see what kind of allowables your seeing.  I looked up but want to make sure I was correct.
Thanks, Marcia


----------



## cmcgarry (Feb 10, 2010)

The correct code for this is 93922 (if using your own equipment).  If using hospital equipment and the doctor is interpreting, it would be 93922-26.

Cindy Mc
CPC-P


----------

